# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  ball park figure for removing asbestos fence??

## wozzzzza

our neighbour has an asbestos fence, super 6 type asbestos, they reckon they got a quote several years ago for $17,000 to get it removed, im wondering if this is very excessive or not??
as pictures, its around 30 metres long and as high as that bush hiding it.
what ya reckon it would cost to get that removed?? $17k???

----------


## r3nov8or

I would buy the PPE and black plastic for about $40 all up to do it myself and pay the local tip that accepts it $57 to dump it.

----------


## wozzzzza

no i value my life and have no experience removing asbestos.

----------


## r3nov8or

$17K is obviously ridiculous. Ring a few places...

----------


## cyclic

Correct way to remove that is to dig down on the neighbours side and pull it out without breaking it, which means trees and bushes probably need to be removed.
As r3no said, get more quotes.
Personally, I would be growing more shrubs.

----------

